# Die Störe und Janski



## Janski (2. Nov. 2008)

So nochmal an alle die meinten man könne einen Stör nicht in 20m³ Wasser
halten.
Ich halte meinen Stör nun seit fast 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Außerdem habe ich mir nun einen 2. zugelegt.
Die Größe der beiden Tiere beträgt 85cm(vor 1,5 Jahren noch 45cm)
und der kleine hat 50cm (vor 3 Monaten noch 45cm).
Für alle die einen 20m³ Teich haben und sich auch __ Störe halten wollen:
-wenn ihr noch andere Fische im Teich habt müsst ihr die Störe am Grund 
mit einem Rohr Dn70 oder größer füttern (bei kleineren fällt einem manchmal 
Futter auf den Boden wenn man es mit der Hand dareingibt)
-ihr braucht einen fadenalgenfreien, klaren und sauerstoffreichen teich
-am besten nehmt ihr als Bodengrund kleine Kiesel
Meine Teichtechnik sieht folgendermaßen aus:
-Oase aquamax 6000, welche Reihenvortex mit 3Kammern und dazu
noch einen dahinter geschalteten Biotec 5 (nur mit roten, also feinen Matten)
-Außerdem eine tetratec multifunktionspumpe 1500l/h, welche kleinen
Springbrunnen und einen Mattenfilter (Marke Eigenbau) speist.
-Eine Aqua Oxi 1000 Luftpumpe speist eine Auströmerplatte
-Zur zusätzlichen Belüftung, Eisfreihaltung und Blätterabsaugung setze ich
den Oase Swim Skim ein. 
Achso mein UVC Gerät hat 30 watt und das ist eins von diesen langen
grünen. (weiß jetzt nicht wie die Firma heißt)
Sonstiges:
Den Filterauslauf habe ich so montiert das er eine starke Strömung erzeugt.
Und gelegentlich schiebe ich über das Rohr von dem Reihenvortex in den Biotec 5 noch einen Damenstrumpf.
Außerdem habe ich den Reihenvortex so umgebaut:
Vortex:Bestückt mit 12 Bürsten.
1.Kammer:Japanmatten
2.Kammer:Glasgestein mit sonem Ton aus Japan es hemmt Nitrate.(Allerdings
sehr teuer mit 90€ für 20kg, seitdem ich es benutze nur noch minimale
Algenprobleme)
3.Kammer 4 5cm dicke schaumstoffmatten in fein
Außerdem wird mein Teich in 2 Jahren auf das Maximum von 40m³.

Zudem wollte ich sagen das dies nur für Sterlets gilt.:evil 
Ich plane nur meinen Teich nochmal zu vergrößern, weil mir mein Händler
damals sagte es sei ein __ Sterlet und mir einen Waxdick verkaufte.
So habe ich mir als Genossen für meinen großen noch einen kleinen
Waxdick gekauft.


----------



## Janski (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Achso wer Kritik oder lob sagen will kann dies gerne tun.


----------



## Eugen (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Janski,

vor fast 13 Monaten hat Fleur geschrieben :



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Janski ist wieder da und kann seine Flossen einfach nicht von Stören lassen  :beeten:
> ......
> Ich für meinen Teil nutze jetzt die Ignorierfunktion, denn auch mein Leben ist endlich und die Zeit darin zu wertvoll, um ....




 vll. liegt es daran,dass nicht sooo viele auf deinen thread antworten.


----------



## Janski (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

ich weiß ich wollte damit nur denen helfen die direkt von allen angemotzt
werden wenn sie Störe in 20m³ halten.
ich wählte meinen eigenen Weg und siehe da keine Beschwerden mit meinen
Stören.
Jetzt hab ich mal zusammengefasst wie ich es geschafft habe Störe
erfolgreich zu halten.
Diejenigen die störe haben wollen haben so in etwa richtlinien und die, die 
keine Störe haben wollen lassen es halt bleiben.:evil


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

hi janski

von mir weder lob noch kritik,-nur eine anmerkung:

ein mensch kann auch in 3 m² überleben, wenn essen, trinken, medizinische betreuung und toilette  vorhanden sind. 

ich kann auch einen koi in einem aquarium mit 500l halten, wasser-und filtertechnisch.

die frage ist: wie findet das der koi??
machbar ist alles!
aber  ob es dem besitzer die brust vor stolz anschwellen läßt oder es dem tier gerecht wird ist die andere frage..
ansonsten, siehe meine signatur.

gruß ulla


----------



## toschbaer (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Jan,
motzen hmmm nein
Warum?
Du weißt, worauf es bei Störhaltung ankommt!! 

Ich hätte auch gerne Waxdick genommen; aber als ich die im Teich von Freunden, Cousin und auch bei meinem Fischhändler des Vertrauens gesehen habe - hmmmm -  neeee  
Die werden zu groß, die passen alleine von den Proportionen nicht in meinen Teich  Vielleicht in den Teich, der noch ..... 
So,
was habe ich für die Störe (2x __ Sterlet Hybriden, die nicht größer als 1m werden sollen) und Koi als Lebensraum geschaffen?
Gut 50m² Wasseroberfläche.
Der Teich hat verschiedene Wasserhöhen. 
Ich habe vor 4 Wochen den Teich nochmal um gut 10 cm angehoben, weil der Flachwasserbereich (vorher ca. 25 cm) nicht ausreichend war für die Störe und Koi (die großen schafften es nicht zu gründeln; der Schwanz kam nicht hoch genug  ),
Störe lieben es auch am Rand des Teiches entlang zu schwimmen. Sie suchen alles nach Futter ab, denn in meinem Teich gibt es
überall Futter - sie müssen es nur suchen  
Ich füttere die Störe bis 4° Grad Wassertemperatur mit Störfutter. Sie nehmen naürlich auch das Sinkfutter für die Koi im Winter.
Ich habe im Juni dieses Jahres 3 Kiesbänke ( 1-10mm Körnung) jeweils gut 3m²angelegt, denn auch Störe gründeln genau wie Koi. Alle Fische haben dadurch auch eine Beschäftigung; um zu verhindern, dass die zarten Triebe der Wasserpflanzen abgefressen werden:evil 
Ich werde im Frühjahr eine größere Pumpe ( Rohrpumpe Danke Daniel) am Filterausgang anschließen, um mehr Strömung zu bekommen. ( Die Fische lieben es einfach gegen den Strom zu schwimmen)
  Ach das reicht jetzt  oder habe ich noch etwas vergessen öhmmm 
Will mir jetzt den "Drachenfänger" anschauen 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo und guten Abend. 

Was hast Du denn für eine Diskussionskultur ? 
Wieso bitte ist denn konstruktive Kritik für Dich gleich motzen ? 
Ich kenne Leute, die halten Hühner in ganz kleinen Käfigen. 
Die Hühner haben zwar keine Federn mehr, aber sind trotzdem glücklich, das merkt man daran das sie auf Grund des tollen Futters und des klimatisierten Käfigs teilweise sogar zwei Eier pro Tag legt ! 

Na ??? Machts Klick ? 

Zwei Jahre Erfahrung sagen doch überhaupt nichts darüber aus. 
Fakt ist, so ein Teich kommt nicht annähernd an den natürlichen Lebensraum einen Störes ran. Fakt ist auch, zwei Jahre positive Erfahrung sagen doch nichts aus. Erst wenn ein Tier in Gefangenschaft annähernd genau so alt wird, wie in freier Natur würde ich von positiver Erfahrung reden. 

Meine Meinung ... nicht mehr ... und nicht weniger 
Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo,

meiner einer hat ja auch 2 Störe (A.baerii).

Diese habe ich aber nur da sie in einem kleinen Becken gehalten wurden und schon ihre Brustflossen durch die Enge nach oben standen. Mittlerweile hat sich dieses glücklicherweise gegeben.

Janski, bist du nicht der Meinung das ein zweiter Waxdick für deinen Teich zuviel ist ? Ich hätte den Teich erst vergrößert und dann meinetwegen einen 2. eingesetzt.

Zum füttern benutze ich bei meinen Stören kein Rohr, sie bekommen das Futter immer an der selben Stelle. Erst bekommen die Koi`s, dann die Weissfische, anschliessend die Störe (welche dann auch schon an "Ihren" Platz warten). Sollte ich zu lahm sein kommen sie direkt zu mir.
Wenn die Koi`s sich über das Störfutter hermachen wollen (da dieses durch das Fischöl sehr gut zu riechen scheint), wissen die Störe sich durchzusetzen.
Auch fressen sie mir aus der Hand (welches mir aber jetze verständlicherweise zu kalt ist bei 6,5°C Wassertemperatur).

Das Futter habe ich mir im 25KG Sack von einem großen norwegischen Futterhersteller, welcher auch Störfarmen beliefert, kommen lassen.

Störfarmen: Wolf, ist es nicht besser einen Stör in 20m³ Teich zu halten als dutzende in den sterilen Becken ?
Diese werden zwar auch Jahre alt, wegen dem Kaviar, aber ob die "glücklich" sind ?

Was ist mit Koi(karpfen) im sterilen Becken wo diese nicht gründeln können ? -Glücklich ?

(Wild)Tierhaltung ist halt immer mit einschränkungen für die Tiere verbunden, man kann nur versuchen diese so klein wie möglich zu halten.

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Störfarmen: Wolf, ist es nicht besser einen Stör in 20m³ Teich zu halten als dutzende in den sterilen Becken ?
> Diese werden zwar auch Jahre alt, wegen dem Kaviar, aber ob die "glücklich" sind ?



Ja, man muss doch nicht gleich den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben. 
Man könnte ja auch das eine lassen ohne das andere zu tun ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo
Wolf hat Recht.Aber was bringt es eigentlich über soetwas zu reden.Die einen wollen es die anderen nicht.Die Meinungen werden hier immer auseinander gehen.


----------



## robsig12 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Das Thema Stör/__ Sterlet usw. Haltung im Gartenteich wird immer Diskusionsstoff aufwerfen. 

Schade finde ich es aber, wie mancher user gleich richtig in die Pfanne gehauen wird, wenn er das Thema anspricht.

Natürlich sollte sich jeder vor dem Kauf darüber informieren, aber ich habe selbst schon Verkausgespräche in sogenannten Fachgeschäften verfolgt, wo der Verkäufer meinte "bei einem 5000 Liter Teich kann man sogar 2 Sterlet mit 25 cm nehmen"! Da bin ich natürlich verärgert eingeschritten, aber der nächste Kunde wird wohl die gleiche Antwort bekommen.

Was ich sagen möchte, ich denke viele trauen sich das Thema Sterlet/Stör gar nicht zu schreiben, da sie dann wie die letzten Tiersch... hingestellt werden.

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, unter 30000-40000 Liter kann keine annähernd artgerechte Haltung von diesen Urzeitfischen stattfinden!

Meine Meinung


----------



## brummer (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Auch ich habe einen Waxdick gekauft. Habe mich aber damals nicht informiert. Eindeutig ein Fehler.

Der Waxdick ist ca 30 cm lang und schwimmt in ca 65000 l Wasser mit einer Fläche von ca 80 qm2.

Ist das eine artgerechte Haltung?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Sind 20 Kois in 20.000 Litern Artgerecht ? Oder gar 10 Goldfische in einem 50 Liter Aquarium ?

Wir haben 4 Hunde im Haus, Artgerecht ?

Ich denke bei dir ist das völlig OK.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

@alex wenn wir uns hier im Forum auf Diskussionen beschränken, wo alle einer Meinung sind, dann würde das Forum vermutlich keine Beiträge haben. Wichtig ist doch seine Meinung durch plausible Argumente zu verdeutlichen. 

@robert Wer wird denn hier in die Pfanne gehauen ? 

@brummer 





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Artgerechte Haltung bezeichnet eine Form der Tierhaltung, die sich an den natürlichen Lebensbedingungen der Tiere orientiert und ihnen somit ermöglicht, natürliche Verhaltensweisen beizubehalten.


ob das in (D)einem Teich so ist hängt von weit mehr Faktoren als nur der Literzahl ab. 

@uwe (siehe Text an Brummer) ... zumindestens das 50 Liter Aquarium ist bereits per Gesetz als zu klein definiert, meines Wissens fordert der Gesetzgeber als absolutes Minimum zur Haltung von Wirbeltieren Becken von 60x30x30 cm was ja mindestens 54 Litern entsprechen würde (aber auch das reicht ja für die Menge __ Goldfisch bei weitem nicht).

Gruß Wolf


----------



## jochen (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

HI,



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> meines Wissens fordert der Gesetzgeber als absolutes Minimum zur Haltung von Wirbeltieren Becken von 60x30x30 cm was ja mindestens 54 Litern entsprechen würde



besonders im Bezug des letzten Satzes dieses Gesetzes,
haben sich sehr viele Aquarianer spezialisiert,
und pflegen und züchten entsprechende Fische in kleineren Behältern,
meiner Meinung nach artgerecht.
Ein gewisses Wissen sollte man natürlich voraussetzen.

http://www.forum.nano-aquaristik.de/thread.php?threadid=2&sid=11dba1b3660d3aaf5850a25c08388bb5

Nanoaquaristik hat mit der Haltung von Goldfischen in Aquarien natürlich nichts zu tun, die benötigen wie hier im Thema beschrieben wesentlich größere Becken.

naja, und mit Störhaltung hat das mal gar nichts am Hut...


----------



## toco (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo,

vielleicht kann man sich ja auch einfach in Fachbüchern informieren, um zu beurteilen, ob Störe in einen Teich gehören.

Auszug aus KOSMOS "Die Süßwasserfische Europas" (ISBN 3-440-07068-9) zum Thema Lebensweise und Lebensraum der Störe:

"... Die meisten Störverwandten sind Wanderfische, die zum Ablaichen ins Süßwasser ziehen. Nach dem Laichen wandern die Alttiere zurück ins Meer; diese Wanderungen werden im Leben eines Individuums viele Male wiederholt.
...
Früher zogen Störe 1000 km flußaufwärts, ..."

Den kompletten Beitrag könnt Ihr im genannten Buch nachlesen!

Wenn ich so etwas lese und gleichzeitig in diesem Forum die Behauptung, Störe würden sich in Teichen wohl fühlen, habe ich dafür kein Verständnis!  

Und wenn sich Besitzer von Stören noch gewundert haben, dass sich die Tiere in Filtergräben, Rohrleitungen oder ähnliches verirren und dort qualvoll verenden, ist ihnen vielleicht jetzt auch klar, warum sich die Tiere so "blöd" verhalten!

Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung!

Gruß
Hartmut

P.S. 
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja, und die im Handel erhältlichen Störe sind mit Karpfen gekreuzt und deshalb doch für die Teichhaltung geeignet?


----------



## robsig12 (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				toco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht kann man sich ja auch einfach in Fachbüchern informieren, um zu beurteilen, ob Störe in einen Teich gehören.
> 
> ...



Gebe Dir da soweit recht. __ Sterlet sollte man aber ausschliesen, da diese nur im Süsswasser leben.


----------



## toco (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> ... __ Sterlet sollte man aber ausschliesen, da diese nur im Süsswasser leben.



@robisg12

Stimmt! Zwar kommt der Sterlet auch im Brackwasser vor, aber das gilt für viele Süßwasserfische.

Ich wollte aber weniger zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der Stör Meeresbewohner ist (das wäre ja auch falsch, er wechselt ja vom Süß- ins Salzwasser!), ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die instinktiv vorhanden "Wanderlust" der Fische hinweisen, und die hat der Sterlet auch - zum Ablaichen zieht er in die Oberläufe der Flüsse!

Ich weiß nicht, ob Sterlets auch versuchen, aus dem Teich abzuhauen (durch Rohre, Wasserzuläufe o.ä.). Wenn das schon mal jemand beobachtet hat, ist das m.E. ein Indiz dafür, dass auch der Sterlet nicht in einen Teich gehört!

Mal ehrlich, hätte sich die Pumpen- und Filtertechnik nicht so entwickelt, könnte man Flussfische gar nicht im Teich halten, und wir brauchten diese Diskussion gar nicht zu führen.

Aber das würde wahrscheinlich einige auch nicht daran hindern, Störarten in den Teich zu setzen - die Fische sehen ja schließlich so schick aus!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## robsig12 (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Helmut,

ja es handelt sich dabei um sehr schöne Fische!


Aber so lange die Händler damit ein gutes Geschäft machen, werden Störe, __ Sterlet usw. auch in kleinen Teichen gehalten werden.

Ich züchte auch noch Geckos aus Madagaska, diese müssen bei unserem Amt gemeldet werden. Die Haltung kann bei mir kontrolliert werden. Vielleicht wäre soetwas auch für Störe ratsam?


----------



## toco (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Robert,

sicherlich ist die schlechte Beratung in den Geschäften ein wesentlicher Grund. 

Ob die Verkäufer das aus Unkenntnis oder aus kommerziellen Gründen machen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn ich aber danach gehe, welche "Beratungen" ich teilweise schon in Zooläden mit anhören musste, ist jeder sicherlich besser beraten, sich vor dem Kauf selbst in der Literatur zu informieren. Es muss ja nicht das von mir zitierte Buch sein.

Meinst Du, eine Behörde soll den Teichbesatz überprüfen? - Ich bin der Ansicht, in unserem überreglementierten Land muss das nicht auch noch sein!

Ich fänd's besser, wenn sich JEDER Teichbesitzer vergegenwärtigen würde, dass er auch Verantwortung für das Wohlergehen seiner Fische trägt. Kleinen Kindern sagt man das immer, wenn sie ihr erstes Haustier bekommen!  

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Redlisch (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Also irgendwie muss das Wort Stör bei manchen wie ein rotes Tuch im Kopf wirken ...

Das es sich hierbei um Fische handelt welche als Nutztiere (wie Kühe, Schweine Hühner...) für Fischfarmen gezüchtet handelt, welche in Kunststoff oder Betonbecken beengt herranwachsen müssen um als Fleischlieferant (männlichen) oder als Kaviarlieferant (weiblich) zu dienen und es sich nicht um Wildfänge handelt wird schon einmal garnicht wahrgenommen.

Und der Spruch: "Wenn sie keiner mehr kauft ... dann wird alles gut" ist ebenfalls :crazy . Wurde nicht erst in Dresden ¿ (Ironie) die nächste Störfarm aufgemacht mit 10000 Stören ... Genau dort landen sie dann und nicht in der Natur ...

Über die sogenannten Koiteiche (oder besser sterile Becken) ohne Bodengrund wo die Fische gründeln könnten (hilfe, die machen ja dann das Wasser dreckig) regt sich keiner auf, soetwas ist für mich ein rotes Tuch.

Was mit meinen beiden Stören passiert war, fand ich zwar überhaupt nicht komisch, aber hier ist wie schon erwähnt die Inkompetenz der Verkäufer bzw. deren Geldgier.

Ach was rege ich mich überhaupt hier auf ...

macht den Fred zu und gut ist ...

Axel


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Alex,

klingt irgendwie, als hättest Du gestern einen schlechten Tag gehabt. 

Meinst Du denn nicht, dass gerade Themen, in denen die User unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten, das Salz in der sonst manchmal recht eintönigen Forensuppe sind? Gleich immer nach dem Schloß am Thema zu rufen, kann nicht die Lösung sein.  

Natürlich ist das Thema Stör oder auch Koi/Fische überhaupt in winzigen Teichen immer wieder ein Reibungspunkt. 
Aber kann nicht jeder auch aus solch einer etwas hitzigeren Diskussion ein wenig für sich selbst mitnehmen?

Vielleicht versteht auch Janski irgendwann, dass 20 oder auch 40m³ für einen Fisch, der locker >1m Länge schafft, auf Dauer höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend ist.  Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=14

Der eine oder andere Koihalter überlegt sich seine völlig ablehnende Haltung gegenüber Bodengrund evtl. auch noch mal.
Denk einfach etwas positiver. Das Wetter ist grau genug. 


Nur so zum Nachdenken:
Das beste für sämtliche Fische wäre es sicherlich, wenn der Mensch sie nicht daheim halten würde/müßte, sondern sie ihren natürlichen Lebensraum behalten könnten, sofern dieser für bestimmte Zuchtsorten noch Überlebenschancen bieten würde. (Bunte Karpfen findet jeder Jäger besser als tarnfarbige.)
"Teiche" gibt es in der Natur einfach nicht, weil sie viel zu schnell verlanden würden und damit wieder verschwunden wären.
Vermutlich müßten wir alle mehr oder minder unsere Essgewohnheiten ändern oder wesentlich höhere Preise für tierische Produkte in Kauf nehmen, damit es keine Tierquälerei mehr gibt. 
An irgendeiner Stelle muss man sich als Mitteleuropäer einfach mit so manchen Gegebenheiten arrangieren oder den bequemen Platz vor dem PC aufgeben und alles wieder selbst in die Hand nehmen.


Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Restwoche.


----------



## Findling (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe zwar mit Stör und __ Sterlet bezüglich meines Teiches nichts am Hut, aber … die Diskussion habe ich trotzdem mit Interesse gelesen.

Das Verlangen, diesen faszinierenden Tieren ein möglichst naturnahes Domizil zu bieten mit der Möglichkeit ihre naturgegebenen Instinkte (besonders den Wandertrieb) auszuleben ist in einem Teich – egal wie groß – einfach nicht zu realisieren. Insofern haben die Vertreter dieser Linie natürlich Recht wenn sie sagen, in einen Teich gehören weder Störe noch Sterlets.

Die Argumentation, dass es den Tieren im nicht zu kleinen Gartenteich immerhin besser geht als in den angeführten Zucht- bzw. Maststationen ist, wenn man das so liest, auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Die grundsätzliche Frage ist aber doch, ob es als Argument für die Haltung von Tieren (egal welcher Art) ausreicht, dass man sagen kann: bei mir haben sie es auf jeden Fall besser als …

Hier hat mir der Vergleich von Wolf mit der Käfighaltung von Hühnern schon gut gefallen. Auch „Sister“ Ulla liegt auf ähnlicher Linie. 

Wenn ich jetzt mal mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand an die Sache rangehe, sehe ich das Argument, dass die Störe/Störartigen es im Gartenteich besser haben als… mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen. Wenn ich intensiv genug suche, finde ich (fast) immer schlimmere Haltungsbedingungen als bei mir. Natürlich kann ich argumentieren, dass ich diesen Fisch vor einem Leben im Mastbecken bewahrt habe. Aber - und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein entscheidender Punkt – für den Händler ist das vollkommen nebensächlich. Er sieht nur, dass die Fische die er geordert hat mit Gewinn verkauft wurden, also bestellt er nach. Und diese werden zusätzlich zu dem Bedarf der Maststationen gezüchtet! Es ist wie bei so vielen Aktionen: dem einzelnen Tier wird etwas Gutes getan, aber für die Art erweist sich das nicht unbedingt als Vorteil. Ich sehe es auf Dauer als vorteilhafter, den Händler auf seinen Stören sitzen zu lassen, denn ein Händler, der mit bestimmten Tierarten ständig Verluste macht wird diese aus seinem Sortiment nehmen. Solange er aber Gewinne damit macht, wird er das Sortiment eher aufstocken. Jeder  Stör der aus dieser Lage „befreit“ wird ist ein zusätzlich verkaufter Stör! Mit jeder einzelnen „Befreiung“ erhöhe ich die Zahl der Störe, die mit Gewinn verkauft werden und um so mehr werden in der Folgezeit in den Handel kommen.

In diesem Falle sehe ich Verantwortung bei der Art, und nicht bei dem einzelnen Tier.

Wer sich Störe oder Sterlets in seinen Teich setzen will, der soll das meiner Meinung nach tun. Tatsächlich verhindern kann ich es ja sowieso nicht. Aber diese Argumente haben für mich keinen Bestand mehr.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Christine (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt mal mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand an die Sache rangehe, sehe ich das Argument, dass die Störe/Störartigen es im Gartenteich besser haben als… mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen. Wenn ich intensiv genug suche, finde ich (fast) immer schlimmere Haltungsbedingungen als bei mir. Natürlich kann ich argumentieren, dass ich diesen Fisch vor einem Leben im Mastbecken bewahrt habe. Aber - und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein entscheidender Punkt – für den Händler ist das vollkommen nebensächlich. Er sieht nur, dass die Fische die er geordert hat mit Gewinn verkauft wurden, also bestellt er nach. Und diese werden zusätzlich zu dem Bedarf der Maststationen gezüchtet! Es ist wie bei so vielen Aktionen: dem einzelnen Tier wird etwas Gutes getan, aber für die Art erweist sich das nicht unbedingt als Vorteil. Ich sehe es auf Dauer als vorteilhafter, den Händler auf seinen Stören sitzen zu lassen, denn ein Händler, der mit bestimmten Tierarten ständig Verluste macht wird diese aus seinem Sortiment nehmen. Solange er aber Gewinne damit macht, wird er das Sortiment eher aufstocken. Jeder  Stör der aus dieser Lage „befreit“ wird ist ein zusätzlich verkaufter Stör! Mit jeder einzelnen „Befreiung“ erhöhe ich die Zahl der Störe, die mit Gewinn verkauft werden und um so mehr werden in der Folgezeit in den Handel kommen.



*Genau so ist es. Danke Manfred.   *

[OT](Und läßt sich beliebig übertragen - z.B. auf arme kleine Hundebabies im Kofferraum auf dem Flohmarkt... Manchmal dient es der Sache mehr, das Mitleid runterzuschlucken und hart zu bleiben. Glaubt mir, ich weiß, wie schwer das ist.)[/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Moin ... 

etwas weiter oben verlinkte ich bereits in einem Zitat zum Artikel über artgerechte Tierhaltung bei Wikipedia. Nun haben auch die Autoren bei Wikipedia natuerlich nicht die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, aber in dem Artikel steckt viel Erkenntnis. 

Auch die Störe in den Störfarmen z.B. haben ja z.B. besser Bedingungen als irgendwelche Tiere die Versuchszwecken dienen - Sollte man deswegen diese Farmen fördern und gut heissen ? Ist es gut Delphine in künstlichen Becken zu halten ? Das ist doch besser, als Sie in Thunfisch netzen verenden zu lassen ? ... Derlei Beispiele gibt es sicher noch viel mehr. 

Andererseits kann man JEDEM Tierhalter an irgend einer Stelle nicht per irgend einer Definition nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung vorhalten. Selbst die freie Wildbahn wird ja durch zunehmende Zivilisationsdichte immer weniger artgerecht *philosophier*. 

Ich frage mich nur immer wieder muss man immer wieder lesen, wie für in Gefangenschaft gehaltene Tiere versucht wird das Minimum nach unten "auszutesten". Warum sucht man nicht das Optimum für ein Tier mit weniger großen Ansprüchen zu erreichen !? 

Ich kenne durchaus Koi Halter die stehen auf Bodengrund und haben erkannt, das es den Tieren dann besser geht , weil Sie beschäftigt sind. Wenn Dir das Thema Bodengrund für Koi wichtig ist und Du entsprechend gute Argumente hast dann solltest Du Dich dafür einsetzen Axel um möglichst viele Koi in besseren Bedingungen aufwachsen zu lassen. 
In diesem Thread ging es aber das ein User dazu animierte Störe in Minimalbedingungen zu halten. In der Praxis folgt doch daraus nur, das der nächste sagt... ahhh das klappt in 20000 liter, dann wird das ja bei mir vielleicht auch mit etwas weniger Technik auch in 15000 gehen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi,

was sicher die meisten nicht wissen ist: Störhaltung in kleinen Gartenteichen ist sogar gesetzlich untersagt. Da alle Störe/Störhybriden dem Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen unterliegen hat der private Halter nicht nur für den Herkunftsnachweis zu sorgen, sondern ist gesetzlich verpflichtet dem Tier die artgerechte Haltung/Lebensweise zu bieten/ermöglichen. Schon Händler machen sich strafbar wenn sie die Störe an unwissende Kundschaft verkaufen:beeten. Als Minimum kann man daher sicherlich davon ausgehen (zumindest vom Standart-Aquarianermaßstab her - Beckenlänge = 10x größter Fisch) Teichgröße = 10x Länge ausgewachsener !!! Stör. __ Sterlet also miminum 10m (80-100m2 Teich), Waxdick 30-40m (ab 800qm2), sibirischer Stör entsprechend dazwischen (20m - 400/500qm2). Falls mal kontrolliert wird kann sich nämlich keiner rausreden - Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, und die sind bei Verstößen gegen den Washingtoner Artenschutz keine Peanuts


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ich hab hier einen *Fach* Händler in der nähe, der einen kleinen Stör in einem mini Hälterbecken mit vielen Goldfischen zusammen hielt. Er meinte wenn die den bis Okt. 08 nicht verkaufen landet er im Teich des cheffs, was nun warscheinlich passiert ist denn alle Fischies sind wech....

wenn er im nächsten frühling wieder einen stör anbietet, was kann ich dann als tierfreund machen ? 

eine gute filteranlage im keller hat er, das weis ich, trotzdem kann ich das saisonale halten eines störes in einem 1000 L becken doch nicht so einfach hinnehmen ...

also was tun ?


----------



## chromis (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Ralf,



> was kann ich dann als tierfreund machen ?



eigentlich gar nichts. Du hast keine geeignete Möglichkeit, das Tier dauerhaft zu pflegen und jeder Kauf, egal aus welchem Grund, wird nur ein verstärktes Angebot dieser Tiere zur Folge haben.
Wenn keine Störe, __ Graskarpfen, Nasen und andere für normale Gartenteiche ungeeignete Arten gekauft werden, dann verschwinden sie auch aus dem Handel.
Dieses Spiel funktioniert mit Billigfleisch aus Massenhälterung, Eiern aus Legebatterien ebenso wie mit Qualzuchten bestimmter Aquarienfische und eben auch mit manchen Teichfischen.

Jeder Käufer sollte in der Lage sein, sich vor dem Kauf zu informieren und die Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Das Argument mit der falschen Beratung ist meist nur vorgeschoben. In meinen Augen handelt es sich oft nur um Gleichgültigkeit dem Tier gegenüber(Tier als Dekoelement) und ein gewisses Maß an Analphabetismus. Möglichkeiten zur Information gibt es zuhauf im Netz oder in Buchform.


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

hallo

allen posts ,von annett angefangen , kann ich nur beipflichten bzw wußte ich nichts über den bericht von __ knoblauchkröte.

mirgehts nur darum: ich habe fehler aus unwissenheit gemacht, damals ohne pc und nur mit bücherwissen.
seit ich infos per pc holen konnte habe ich alles machbare in die wege geleitet, um den fischen ein möglichst artgerechtes leben in meinem teich zu ermöglichen.dafür danke allen hier und wo immer ich hilfe bekam.

mich aber aufs hohe ross zu setzen und zu sagen: alles quatsch--man kann auch so oder so und die fische überleben--das ist mM nach die perfekte anleitung für  die leute, die zwar *besondere* fische halten wollen , die gegebenheiten aber auf ein minimum an lebensqualität für die tiere beschränken. und dies dann auch als völlig ok ansehen.

keiner kann tieren in gefangenschaft genau das bieten, was sie in freier natur haben.aber man kann sich informieren und das bestmöglichste tun!


grüsse
ulla


----------



## hansemann (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

@wolf



> Ich frage mich nur immer wieder muss man immer wieder lesen, wie für in Gefangenschaft gehaltene Tiere versucht wird das Minimum nach unten "auszutesten"!?



Genau das ist es, dieser Satz ist von dem ganzen hier geschriebenen Sätzen der für mich wichtigste.

@ Und was mich bei diesem Thema ganz gewaltig stört, wurde hier auch schon mal erwähnt. IMMER wenn das Wort Störhaltung fällt, fällt auch das Wort artgerechte Haltung, zu Recht! Ich selbst habe ein Aquarium, mit bei einem Händler gekauften Süsswasserfischen. Ich hatte früher Diskus gezüchtet, die Elerntiere waren keine Wildfänge! Aber mir artgerechter Haltung hatte das auch nichts zu tun. Viele Fische sind im Amazonas beheimatet, ein Aquarium ist dagegen ein Witz.
Und da ich auch noch Angler bin (aktiv aber nicht mehr, die Fischis will ich nicht töten, und nur sie zum Spaß aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, tue ich ihnen nicht mehr an), kenne ich das Verhalten und die Lebensgewohnheiten von Karpfen etwas. Und wie wir ja alle wissen, stammt der Koi ja davon ab. 
Und ein Koi würde folglich trübes Wasser lieben, und viel Bodenschlamm (hat er nicht Barteln), nascht gerne natürliche, unterschiedliche Nahrung, zieht gerne größere Strecken am Ufer entlang, möchte sich auch mal zurückziehen können, usw.

*So, und was machen wir ach so tollen Koi-Liebhaber?*

Wir wollen teilweise ganz sterile Becken (steil abfallende Wände, am besten alles betoniert, keine Pflanzen, kein Bodengrund...)
Ganz klares Wasser, damit die Fische schön sichtbar sind (ihr Sonnenbrand ist ja nicht sooo schlimm) 
Und gemästet müssen die Fische werden, man will ja GROßE Tiere
Und dann werden sie auch noch rausgefangen um sie zu messen oder in die tolle Innenhälterung zu geben (da können sie dann noch mehr wachsen!), den Fängern sollte man mal *völlig überraschend nachts ein Netz um den Körper stülpen und sie damit in den Teich werfen*
handzahm werden sie auch noch gemacht, schwimmende Clowns wie toll
und so weiter und so weiter....

O.k., keiner hier schreibt was über die Haltungsbedingungen der Koi bei den Züchtern in Japan, keiner schreibt ein Wort über fliegende Kois von Japan nach D usw., weil es keiner hier hören will!!!
aber bei den Stören, geht es immer um das Gleiche, er ist ein Wanderfisch, er kann sehr groß werden usw. (der größte Koi war glaub ich weit über einem Meter, also keine Kois in einen Teich mit z.B. nur 3 mal 4 Meter, das wäre sonst eine Quälerei, jawohl!!!).

Und um noch mehr Kois bzw. grössere Kois in unsere Koitümpel (ja, auch wenn sie 50³ Wasser und mehr haben) zu bekommen, wird dann die Filteranlage erweitert, der Teich um ein paar m³ Wasser vergrößert, damit den Kois nicht gerade der Rücken aus unseren Tümpeln steht und der eine oder andere Koibesitzer sein Gewissen beruhigt. Ozon, UVC, Medikamente etc. all das benötigen unsere Karpfen in ihren natürlichen Gewässern nicht.

So, dass musste jetzt sein, ich bin der Meinung, Kois gehören in keinen Teich!!!
Und ich selber habe eine kleine Pfütze, und auch Kois darin. Die tun mir jetzt richtig leid. Wer möchte sie??? (wer eine großen Fluß besitzt, darf sich melden, aber leider darf man Kois ja nicht aussetzen)

Ich wollte nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen, ich selber bin leider auch so unvernünftig und unterstütze die ganze KOI-MANIE. Und vielleicht lege ich mir auch mal Störe zu. Die artgerechte Haltung ist bei den meisten Koibesitzern genausowenig gegeben, wie bei den Störbesitzern. 

Viele Grüsse
Hans

P.S. Dies ist nur meine Meinung und ich habe deswegen auch kein Zitat von irgendwoher eingefügt


----------



## robsig12 (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

@Hans Hallo Nachbar, mir missfällt auch die sofortige Abstemplung als Tierquäller, wenn man das Wort Stör/__ Sterlet erwähnt. Die Zeilen die Du geschrieben hast, dürften einigen hier, die immer gleich âuf Störhalter losgehen vielleicht etwas besonnener machen.

Sehr guter Beitrag.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die Störe und Janski*

Hi,

ich sag mal so:

Wenn Fische vor Schmerzen schreien könnten,
würden viele Tierfreunde nicht mehr schlafen können !


----------



## Janski (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

So hier nochmal was an alle 
kann mir einer erklären warum in dem Buch ,,Fische für Aquarium und Teich"
von David Alderton steht, dass man einen Stenhausen in ,,großen" Teichen ab
4,5m³ halten kann.
Außerdem wird dort die Endlänge eines Sternhausens mit 150cm angegeben.
Der Waxdick wird mit 125cm Länge angegeben und kann nur in etwa 
gleich ,,großen" Teichen gehalten werden.:crazy 

gruß Janski


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Janski, 
es wäre doch nett, wenn das hier nicht in einen Monolog sondern Dialog ausartet. 
Deswegen wäre es doch nett, wenn Du einfach auf die bisherigen Argumente eingehen könntest als Fragen zu einem Buch zu stellen, was die meisten hier nicht gelesen haben. 
Wenn Du aber schon Fragen zu dem Buch oder dem Autor stellst, so stelle das Buch doch bitte korrekt mit Verlag, Erscheinungsdatum und am besten sogar ISBN vor. 

Danke 
Wuzzel


----------



## Janski (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ok tu ich 
Autor: David Alderton
Isbn  :3-8310-0669-5
herausgekommen: 2005 in London


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ich hab mal etwas recherchiert und hätte eine Erklärung für den Irrtum, dem der Autor offensichtlich unterlaufen ist. 
David Alderton ist ein englischer Autor... ggf. gibt es einen Übersetzungsfehler. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings, das er nicht wirklich ein Spezialist für Störe ist, so wie wir einige hier im Forum haben. 
Schau mal, der Alderton schreibt Fachbücher über Vögel, Fische, Hunde, Katzen, Insekten, Reptielien, Kleintiere, Kaninchen, Wildtiere, usw usw ... 

Mal Hand aufs Herz, meinst Du er hat da überall den vollen Durchblick ? Da geht es vielleicht eher um Buchserien für den Massenmarkt, als um wissenschaftlich korrekt recherchierte Fachliteratur. 
Könnte ich mir jedenfalls bei der Menge an Wissensgebieten denken. 

Wolf


----------



## toco (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> kann mir einer erklären warum in dem Buch ,,Fische für Aquarium und Teich"
> von David Alderton steht, dass man einen Stenhausen in ,,großen" Teichen ab
> 4,5m³ halten kann.
> ...



@Janski
Mich würde nur interessieren, wie tief der "große" Teich (Du hast es selbst in " gesetzt!) sein soll. 

Einfache Rechnung: 
Volumen = 4,5 m³ 
Wassertiefe = 80 cm (von mir mal angenommen, oder soll es weniger sein?)
Ergäbe eine Wasserfläche = 5,625 m².

Wahrlich ein großer Teich, in dem sich Störe garantiert wohl fühlen!  

Ich stimme Wolfs Vermutung zu, dass das Buch Übersetzungsfehler enthält!

Oder den Schreibtisch Deines Lieblingsautors schmückt ein kleines Goldfischglas, in dem sich zwei glückliche Goldfische tummeln - glücklich weil nicht einsam!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Janski,

mit Sternhausen in großen Teichen ab 4,5m3 , da ist sicherlich ein Druckfehler bei der Kommasetzung unterlaufen, das sollte sicherlich 45m3  heißen (was trotzden noch viel zu klein, selbst für "kleine" Acipenser ist ). 

Ein Beispiel das man selbst Fachbüchern nicht unbedingt alles Glauben sollte.

Im Mergus (Standartwerk über Fische, Beckengrößen, Wasserwerte, Futter,  ect der aquariumstauglichen Fische) werden für sämtliche "großen" Malawicichliden, (die 30cm lang werden, u.a. schwimmbedürftige Freiwasserbewohner/räuber sind) und wo von jedem Malawi-Importeure Mindestbeckengrößen ab 1000l / 1500l angeben werden (ab 2m/2,5m Beckenlänge) Beckenlängen von "ab" 1,2m angegeben. Jetzt steck mal einen z.B ausgewachsenen Champsochromis caeruleus (-35cm) in ein Standart 1,2m x 0,4m x 0,5m Becken (240l). Der könnte sich darin nicht mal gescheit drehen und bräuchte auch noch 2-3 Weiber als Gesellschaft:crazy  (Haaremshaltung). Für wesentlich kleinere Arten (10cm) die an den Felsaufbau gebunden sind, also auch recht "schwimmfaul" sind -  werden die gleichen Beckenlängen gefordert, mitunter sogar erst ab 1,5m damit sie einigermaßen artgerecht leben können)

Da glaub ich lieber den Fängern am See als irgendeinem "Fachmann" der die Fische scheinbar nur von Fotos her kennt, sie aber bestimmt noch nie selbst jahrelang in einem Becken mit dem vom ihm vorgegebenen Maßen gehalten hat 

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

__ Knoblauchkröte du sagst für einen __ Sterlet 100m², aber wieviel m² sollen
1,5-2m tief sein.
ich habe vor in 1,5 Jaren im Frühjahr meinen Teich auf 50m² und komplett 1,5m tief umzubauen. 
Würde das denn für einen Waxdick reichen.

Gruß Janski


----------



## Janski (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ich weiß Doppelpost's sind nicht toll aber ich hab noch was vergessen zu fragen.
Einmal an __ Knoblauchkröte:
Würde denn die oben genannte Teichgröße für einen A.baeri reichen.
Zweimal an stu fishing:
Also meine beiden Störe haben ja 85 und 50-55cm Länge und ich wollte
mal wissen wie groß sie in 1,5Jahren sind. 
Hier noch ein paar Angaben zum Teich:
Volumen: 20m³
Fütterung: Mit Forelli (Körnung 4mm)
Temperatur im Sommer: Nicht über 20C°
Temperatur im Winter: Fast nie unter -5°
Fressverhalten: Sehr gut


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

- 5°


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Käptn Iglo


----------



## Janski (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Also es ist doch wohl allen klar, dass das -5°C heißen soll. 
Und die -5°C das ist so ziemlich die aller kälteste Temperatur die wir
im Winter mal haben.(Also leider kein Kaptain Iglo  )


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist doch wohl allen klar, dass das -5°C heißen soll.
> Und die -5°C das ist so ziemlich die aller kälteste Temperatur die wir
> im Winter mal haben.(Also leider kein Kaptain Iglo  )



Dein Teich dürfte nie unter 4 Grad plus ab ca. 80 cm Tiefe gehen. Sonst wäre ja alles eingefrorren. Das war damit gedacht.


----------



## Janski (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Achso nein ich meine natürlich -5°C Außentemperatur.


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Achso nein ich meine natürlich -5°C Außentemperatur.



Deine Fische interessiert aber mehr die Temperatur im Teich...


----------



## Redlisch (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

hiho,


> Temperatur im Sommer: Nicht über 20C°
> Temperatur im Winter: Fast nie unter -5°





> ich meine natürlich -5°C Außentemperatur



ich soll dir glauben das du im Sommer nicht über 20°C Lufttemperatur hast ?

 

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Bitte nochmal Janski,

damit ich alles richtig verstehe.

Die 20 Grad haben sich auf die Wassertemperatur bezogen,
die -5 Grad auf die Lufttemperatur, richtig?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Janski,

die qm2 beziehen sich auf Teiche mit Poolformat (steile Wände wie sie auch in Fisch- oder Koiteichen zu finden sind). Flachwasser und Sumpfzonen sind da natürlich noch nicht mit drin. 
Weibliche Störe werden mit ca. 8-10 Jahren geschlechtsreif. Haben dann sicherlich fast ihre normale Größe erreicht. Bei einem ordentlich aufwachsenden Waxdick entspräche das einem Jahreswachstum von 25-30cm. (Thomas kann dir da aber zum Wachstum sicher genaueres zu schreiben)

Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo!

A.baerii und A.gueldenstaedti wachsen ca. gleich schnell..in einen Teich in deiner geplanten Größe würde ich keinen der beiden einsetzen und mich auf __ Sterlet bzw. maximal Osster/Diamantstör beschränken. Wobei die Teichgröße nicht der einzige Faktor ist.

Auf diesem Bild von dir ist übrigens ein Diamantstör zu sehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/3697

Das Wachstum ist je Art, Futter und Wassertemperatur sehr unterschiedlich..so sind meine Hausen innheralb eines Jahres 60cm groß geworden.

Grob sind in meinem Gartenteich bei ähnlichem Temperaturregime und Fütterung mit Forellenfutter Sterlets 1-2,5 cm im Monat gewachsen, Sibirische und Waxdicks 3-6cm. Die Fische waren zu dem Zeitraum zwischen 35 und 80cm groß, gemessen wurde nur von April bis Oktober.
Inzwischen sind die Tiere aber so groß, dass das Längenwachstum geringer ist dafür jedoch wesentlich an Gewicht zugelegt wird.
Sterlet und Albinosterlet wachsten relativ langsam, Waxdick und baerii eher schnell, Sternhausen und Diamantstör liegen dazwischen, Hausen und transmontanus wachsen bei passenden Bedingungen wie verrückt.(zB Hausen eines Bekannten in zwei Jahren von 10kg auf 23kg abgewachsen)

Prinzipiell halte ich deinen ersten Post für sehr bedenklich! Du wurdest bereits mehrfach in diesem Forum auf die Haltungsbedingungen hingewiesen, nur um dich wieder hinzustellen und zu meinen du machst alles richtig und dein Teich gebe ein gutes Beispiel für die Störhaltung.

Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

und alles bei -5° C


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Also in meinen Teichheften steht, dass Waxdick auch Diamantstör oder
russischer Stör genannt wird.
Daher dachte ich es sei beides dasselbe.
Ich halte dann nicht zwei Waxdicks, sondern zwei Diamantstöre im Teich.
Ich habe nämlich nach einem Gespräch mit meinem Koi/Störhändler erfahren,
dass er nur Diamantstöre, Sterlets und Albinosterlets verkauft.
Nur weil ich dachte, dass Waxdick und Diamantstör das gleiche sei habe ich
eben immer Waxdick geschrieben.
Kann mir bitte jemand Angaben zu Endgröße, Endgewicht, mindestteichgröße
für diesen Stör usw. machen. 

Vielen dank, Janski


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Moin Janski,

der Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedti) wird locker 2,5m-3m lang (4m) lang und 150kg schwer. Es wurde schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen  das der für deine Teichgröße absolut ungeeignet ist:crazy . Bist aber scheinbar sehr ressistent was Absagen angeht 

Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Aber er hat doch keinen Waxdick. Hatte er doch eben geschrieben  

Trotz alledem sollte man meiner Meinung nach von Störhaltung in Gartenteichen dieser Größe Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo,


__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Janski,
> 
> der Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedti) wird locker 2,5m-3m lang (4m) lang und 150kg schwer. Es wurde schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen  das der für deine Teichgröße absolut ungeeignet ist:crazy . Bist aber scheinbar sehr ressistent was Absagen angeht
> 
> Frank


 Er fragte nach dem Diamantstör....:smoki 

Der Diamandstör Kreuzung zwischen Waxdick(A. gueldenstaedtii) und  __ Sterlet (A. ruthenus).
Er sollte um die 1,2m bei ca.5Kg werden.

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Axel, 

nach der Fragestellung zu beurteilen bezieht sich die Frage der Störmaße auf den Waxdick , Der Waxdick wird vorher 4x erwähnt, der Diamant aber nur 2x - also folgert man nach Anzahl der häufigeren Erwähnungen dieser Art direkt vor der Frage das dieser gemeint ist. (scheiß deutsche Grammatik )


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ne die Frage war auf den Diamantstör bezogen.


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Stellst Du nur Fragen oder antwortest Du auch mal darauf?


----------



## Janski (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo leute

so ich meinen Teich nun endlich störgerecht gestaltet(Fotos folgen noch)
Nun ist der 11m lang(Davon ca. 9m Länge Tiefwasser) und 3,5-4m breit.
Er ist in der Tiefenzone 1,2m-1,7m tief und fasst so ca. 50m³.
Ich hoffe das ist nun groß genug für die störe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Janski


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi.

Zeig doch mal.


----------



## S v e n (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo,
ich wollte hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Meine Störe sind schon zum Verkauf frei gegeben. 
Aber einmal was anderes, wenn jemand schon erfolgreich 2 Jahre Störe hat, sollte man an seinen Erfahrungen anknüpfen und nicht immer gleich draufhauen. Wer von Euch CONTRA-Geber hat selbst Störe? Im Internet steht es auch nicht immer richtig, wie man Tiere halten sollte und nur auf solche Meinungen zu vertrauen ist jedenfalls nicht ratsam. Janski hat doch bewiesen, dass es seinen Stören gut geht und die haben schon eine ganz schöne Größe. Wer jetzt sagt, die Störe werden doch noch Größer, der sollte sich vielleicht erst einmal über die Gattung erkundigen, bevor er hier loslegt zu motzen.
Klar ist dieser Teich nicht das was Mutter Natur vorgemacht hat, aber ist das dann nicht jeder Teich? Ein Teich bleibt nun mal ein Teich und ist nicht die freie Wildbahn, aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück "Richtlinien" für die Tierhaltung. 
Ich selbst bin schon seit Jahren Vogelzüchter und gehöre der AZ (Vereinigung für Artenschutz, Vogelhaltung und Vogelzucht (AZ) e.V.) an. Es gibt für alles also Richtlinien, man sollte sie nur befolgen. Am Anfang hatte ich auch gedacht, als ich einen Hellroten Ara (Ara macao) in einer Voliere gesehen habe, die ist doch viel zu klein. Aber sie war es nicht, der Züchter hatte sie sogar fast doppelt so Groß gebaut als Vorgeschrieben. Übrigens werden Züchter, die z.B. Exotische Tiere (Krummschnäbel oder einheimische Vögel usw.) des Öfteren vom Amtstierarzt auch ohne Voranmeldung besucht und der Bestand und Unterbringung begutachtet. Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, auch für diese Tiere bedeutet es, nicht in freier Wildbahn zu leben. Aber selbst die Tiere in Gefangenschaft leben viele Jahre und bekommen sogar Nachwuchs, das tun alle Tiere übrigens nur, wenn die Haltung stimmt. 
Also nicht immer gleich motzen und meckern, sondern ordentliche, Verständliche, der Wahrheit oder Erfahrung entsprechende Hinweise geben und die Leute machen lassen, denn ändern könnt Ihr es sowieso nicht.

Übrigens wollte ich hier niemanden angreifen, es geht mir nur gegen den Strich, dass die Forenmitglieder immer gleich verbal angegriffen werden. 

Ich dachte, ich bin hier einmal in einem ordentlichen Forum gelandet, wo man Ernsthafte Fragen stellen kann und ordentliche Antworten bekommt. Leider hat es den Anschein, dass auch dieses Forum nicht mit verbalen Attacken auskommt, Schade. Wie tief ist die Menschheit nur gesunken?

mfg
Sven


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Sven,

erstens - bist Du schon so lange hier dabei, um die Schreiber, die sich gegen mangelhafte Störhaltung äußeren, als nicht kompetent ablehnen zu können? 
Die Leute, die Du grade vor den Kopf stößt, könnten über das Wissen verfügen, dass Dir morgen helfen könnte. Aber ob sie es dann noch mit Dir teilen wollen?

Überleg das nächste Mal vorher, bevor Du als Neuling andere, die Du nicht einschätzen kannst, runterputzt. Das ist kein guter Einstand.

Und was den Vergleich "Störe" mit "Richtlinien zur Vogelhaltung" angeht: Man kann einen Mißstand nicht mit einem anderen rechtfertigen.


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Sven,

jetzt halt mal bitte den Ball flach.

Wann wurde denn Jan angegriffen ?
Hast du die ganzen Beiträge gelesen und auch mal aufs Datum geschaut ?
Und das da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=226657#post226657
qualifiziert dich nicht unbedingt,um hier so rumzu... :crazy

Dass Züchter was anderes sind als Tierhalter,sollte dir auch klar sein.
Hühnerzüchter halten ihre Hühner in Käfigen,genau genormt und gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.
Jetzt erzähl mir aber bitte nicht,dass das artgerecht ist.

Um mit deiner Signatur zu sprechen :
Viel Erfahrung hast du noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## S v e n (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Christine,

ich möcht um Gottes Willen niemand vor den Kopf stoßen, wenn das so rüber kommt, dann war das keine Absicht. 
Mir ging es doch nur darum, das nicht immer gleich losgewettert werden muß. 
Was ich mit der Vogelhaltung eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist, dass es für alles Vorschriften bzw. Richtlinien gibt (das sind meist die mindest Anforderungen), an diese man sich halten sollte. 
Ich habe selbst 3 Störe in meinem Teich, sie stehen aber nun zum verkauf, weil ich sie nicht Artgerecht halten kann.
Eigentlich wollte ich doch nur eins, nämlich das nicht immer gleich gemeckert wird. Die Mitglieder, die immer eins auf den Deckel bekommen, werden garantiert auch nicht bei Problemen die sie lösen könnten helfen. 
*Nochmals, ich wollte hier niemand vor den Kopf stoßen, oder gar beleidigen.*
mfg
Sven


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Sven,

wie sollen wir es Deiner Meinung nach machen.

"Oh, das tut mir aber leid, daß der Stör aus Deinem hübschen kleinen Teich gesprungen ist. Ich schick Dir zum Trost eine Packung Schokoladenfische"?

Einige dieser Mitglieder sind schon seit Jahren dabei. Wenn Du immer und immer mit den gleichen uneinsichtigen Argumenten konfrontiert wirst und genau weißt, Du kannst mit Engelszungen reden, Dein Gegenüber will es nicht verstehen, dann kannst Du irgendwann nicht mehr freundlich bleiben. Und bei einigen ist es leider so - sie kapieren nur das Argument . 

Bei manchen Schilderungen können einem echt die (Zornes)tränen kommen, da ist es mit der Diplomatie schnell mal vorbei.

Und glaube mir, in diesem Forum geht es noch freundlich ab.


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

hallo sven



> Was ich mit der Vogelhaltung eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist, dass es für alles Vorschriften bzw. Richtlinien gibt (das sind meist die mindest Anforderungen), an diese man sich halten sollte



dazu siehe was Eugen schreibt:



> Hühnerzüchter halten ihre Hühner in Käfigen,genau genormt und gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.
> Jetzt erzähl mir aber bitte nicht,dass das artgerecht ist.



wir sind alle hier um zu lernen und die leute mit viel erfahrung geben diese gerne hier weiter.wenn du alle entsprechenden threads betreffs zB stör liest wird dir auffallen, daß es eine menge  leute gibt die zwar ratschläge wollen, diese aber nicht annehmen wollen.
es geht um die tiere und nicht um egomanen, die sich einen *besonderen * fisch kaufen, nicht aber die bedingungen im entferntesten dafür erfüllen.
da mag es nicht verwundern wenn die geduld  irgendwann zu ende ist,-oder?



> Ich dachte, ich bin hier einmal in einem ordentlichen Forum gelandet, wo man Ernsthafte Fragen stellen kann und ordentliche Antworten bekommt. Leider hat es den Anschein, dass auch dieses Forum nicht mit verbalen Attacken auskommt, Schade. Wie tief ist die Menschheit nur gesunken?



offensichtlich warst du bereits in anderen foren. dann dürfte dir bei einer querbeetumschau* in den threads hier wohltuend auffallen, daß hier sehr wohl ein freundlicher ton herrscht und sich die user  wohlfühlen!

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Sven, 

ich muss nicht unbedingt mal Besitzer einer Kuh gewesen sein um mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen zu können das eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung in der 4. Etage nicht ideal ist um eine Kuh zu halten. Da reicht vollkommen der gesunde Menschenverstand. 

Und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt auch das ein Fisch, der in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum  sehr große Strecken schwimmt, auch in der Gefangenschaft gewisse Mindestanforderungen an Schwimmraum stellt. Dazu muss nicht jeder selber Erfahrungen sammeln, sondern kann auf ausreichend bereits gemachte Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.

Machs wie die Borg, die profitieren auch von den Erfahrungen des Kollektives - Resistance is futile. 

Wolf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Sven,

da alle Störarten/Störhybriden dem Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen unterliegen muß man nicht nur den Nachweis erbringen können wo die Fische herkommen sondern man ist auch gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet die Fische artgerecht zu halten (ausnahmen gelten für Mastbetriebe/Fischzuchten). 

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Leute,

so heut hab ich mal endlich Zeit Fotos vom teich zu machen.
Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung, alle Fische haben den Umsetzstress überlebt und das Wasser ist glasklar.
Ich hatte nur noch nicht genug Zeit ihn etwas schöner zu gestalten.
(Also den Bachlauf den Rand usw.)
Außerdem sind jetzt insgesamt: 2 Diamantstöre(90cm und 60cm),6 Koi(zwischen 25 und 45cm),30 Goldfische(zwischen 10-20cm) und ein __ Aal(ca.90cm) im Teich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Janski


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



Janski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so heut hab ich mal endlich Zeit Fotos vom teich zu machen.



Ja, dann aber her damit 

Axel


----------



## Janski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo allerseits

das mit den Bildern klappt nicht.
Ich hab mir auch schon die Anleitung unter Hilfen durchgelesen aber es funzt nich.:shock
Sobald es funktioniert werde ich die bilder hier ins Forum stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Janski


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi All,

Eure kleine Diskussion über Bilder hab ich mal hier entsorgt 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=230853

Hat ja nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, gell 

Janski: Wenn es mit dem Bildern nicht klappt, sind sie vielleicht zu groß.


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*



> Wenn es mit dem Bildern nicht klappt, sind sie vielleicht zu groß.



Die Störe sind zu groß für die Bilder


----------



## Janski (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ja das mit der größe der Bilder könnte sein ich habs mal irgendwo anders gemacht mit dem hochladen da hat es 15Minuten pro Bild gedauert.
Aber gestern habe ich es hier versucht und nicht ein einziges Bild war nach über 1Stunde hochgeladen
Wie krieg ich die denn kleiner.

An die jenigen die es nich glauben sollen sie doch nicht glauben, aber wenn ich es schaffe mit den Bildern, dann ist das Wundern bestimmt groß.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen der ratlose Janski


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi.

Hast Du XP?
Dann versuchs mal damit: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=80
Runterladen, installieren und dann per Rechtsklick (auf die Bilddatei) die Funktion "Resize Image" auswählen - max. 1030x1030 sind im Forum hochladbar. Das Progi funktioniert tadellos. Einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## Janski (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Funktioniert das vielleicht auch auf Windows Vista??


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...reeware+resize+picture+vista&btnG=Suche&meta=

Such Dir das passende/schönste aus - aber bitte auch lesen, obs was kostet. 

Wenns nicht geht - im Support melden und NICHT hier im Fachbereich.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

[OT] Du kannst die Bilder auch online verkleinern auf www.verkleinern.de Geht ganz einfach ! Gruß Wolf [/OT]


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Tach Leute,

hab mal den alten Theard wieder ausgegraben um die Fotos reinzusetzen.
Sind zwar schon bei Mein Teich und Ich drinnen, aber man wollte ja in diesem Theard Fotos sehen.


----------



## Armatus (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi,

Bilder von den Stören bitte 

Dani


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Armatus,

die kommen Morgen, heute bin ich zu .:muede


MfG
Jan


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Leg Dich nochmal hin, Du hast ja wegen der Bilder jetzt eh schon über 1 1/2 Jahre
geschlafen, da kommts auf einen Tag auch nicht mer an


----------



## Janski (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Ja Cool Niro,

damals stand bei mir unten in der Anhang Liste alles
in Englisch und immer wenn ich versucht habe etwas anzuhägen kam Error.
Vor kurzem bin ich dann wieder ins Forum zurückgekehrt und dann fiel mir die Sache mit den Bildern ein.
Bilder von den Stören muss ich gleich mal machen gehen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Janski (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

So Leute,

der große Stör ist der 2. den ich mir vor 2 Jahren kaufte, der hat enorm an Größe und Gewicht zugenommen, aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:


----------



## robsig12 (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Was willst Du uns auf Bild 3 zeigen?


----------



## Janski (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi rosbig12,

das ist eine von meinen Forellen, ich dachte, wenn ich
schon mal Bilder reinsetze kann ich auch ein Foto von 
einem anderen Fisch reinsetzen.
Wenn die Spiegelung mal besser ist werden weitere Fotos
folgen.

MfG
Jan


----------



## toschbaer (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Jan,
wie viele Forellen sind im Teich?
Wie lang möchtest Du Forelle und Stör zusammen halten?
Kennst Du das Verhalten der Forelle?

LG
Friedhelm-


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Na, für eine Teichforelle sieht dieser Fisch doch mal ganz gesund aus


----------



## Janski (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Toschbaer,

Forellen halte ich schon seit 3-4 Jahren im Teich, da sie die perfekten
Begleitfische für Störe sind, weil beide klares sauerstoffreiches und 
vor allem kaltes Wasser benötigen.
Störe kommen zwar auch mit warmem Wasser zurecht, aber die mögen
es letztendlich doch lieber etwas kühler.
Im Moment sind es 16 Forellen von 0.3 - 2,5 Kg und 4 Störe.
Alle anderen Fische bis auf ein paar Goldfische habe ich verkauft und den Teich
habe ich den Stören angepasst, also Poolformat mit steilen Wänden und fast nur tiefes Wasser.
Da es sich bei den Forellen um Regenbogenforellen handelt, ziehen diese lieber in Gruppen durch den Teich und bilden nicht, wie etwa die Bachforelle, Reviere die sie verteidigen.
Sollte es demnächst mal wieder wärmer werden, dann mach ich mal ein Video von der Forellenfütterung.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hallo Jan!

Ich war ja bisschen skeptisch wegen der Größe der Störe,aber mei lieber Scholli,das sind brummer!

Kannst du mir mal ne PN schicken,mit Temperatur,Futter und allen anderen Haltungsbedinungen d. Forellen?

Wäre dir sehr dankbar!

vg Dani


----------



## Janski (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

So hier noch ein Foto, dass ich heut Nachmittag geschossen habe:


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Leute,

So nun ein riesen __ Sterlet.
Diesen Fisch habe ich mit 1m Größe erworben und 
er ist auch nicht weitergewachsen.
Hat aber seine gräuliche Knochenschilderfarbe verloren.
Er sieht nun aus wie ein sibirischer Stör ist aber keiner.
Leider erkennt man auf dem Foto auch nicht die wesentlich spitzere Schnauze.


----------



## Armatus (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Moin jan,

der __ Sterlet ist ein Traumfisch!

Solche Bilder sind der Grund warum mein Teich dringend ausgebaut werden muss 

und die größe :shock

vg Dani


----------



## stu_fishing (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

.....bleibt aber trotzdem ein Acipenser baerii ;-)


----------



## Armatus (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Würde ich auch sagen..

Die Brustflossen sind ein gutes Indiz!


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi stu fishing,

der hatte, als ich ihn gekauft habe (da war er schon 1m lang), noch ziemlich
weiße, spitze Knochenschilder.
Dies hat sich erst im Laufe des letzten Jahres verändert.
Meinst du wirklich es gibt sibirische Störe, die nicht größer wie 1m werden??




MfG
Jan


----------



## stu_fishing (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Meistens sind die äußersten Spitzen bei den Sibirischen durch Abrieb weiß. Aber eben nicht die ganzen Knochenschilder bzw. die Brustflossenstrahlen und Flossensäume wie beim __ Sterlet.

Ich hab z.B. 2  normal genährte baeriis die bei 80cm und 1m stagnieren, und das seit 9-11 Jahren, während andere Tiere im selben Teich wachsen wie verrückt. Es gibt auch in einzelnen besonders kalten Flüssen Populationen die durchaus nicht größer als 1,4m werden.

lg Thomas


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Thomas,

vielen Dank
Von sowas habe ich noch nicht gehört, weil mit einem sibirischen Stör bringe ich
eigentlich immer 1,5-2m lange Riesenstöre in Verbindung.
Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass der wirklich bei 1m Länge stehen bleibt.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (1. März 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Moin Jan,

abgesehen davon, wachsen Störe in der Größenordnung ab 1m mehr in die Breite(legen an Gewicht zu), längenwachstum ist zwar trotzdem noch vorhanden aber  weniger als vorher.

außerdem schriebst du, dass der Fisch in der IH war bei dem Züchter.
Da wachsen die wohl auch nicht so stark.


vg Dani


----------



## Janski (1. März 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Hi Dani,

dass war keine IH, sondern einfach eine Winterhälterung.
Vorher schwamm der natürlich in einem Abwachsteich.
Mit dem in die Breite wachsen geht ja schon bei 60-70cm los und der ist in fast 2 Jahren
vielleicht 1-2cm gewachsen, also wenn das mit dem Wachstumsrückgang so extrem wäre, dann würde ein 2m Stör so teuer wie ein Haus sein.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (1. März 2011)

*AW: Die  Störe und Janski*

Wie gesagt,

es kommen noch viele Faktoren dazu!


----------

